# Router Skis



## mayo.mick (10 Dec 2016)

I saw these router skis on router forums and thought they would be pretty handy for some routing jobs. I actually have a project coming up for a friend and was scratching me head on how to go about it. The skis are just what I need for the job! So I set about making a set, turned out not too bad. Although the rail slots on one is slightly longer for some reason #-o 

Couldn't get my hands on 12mm bar so I improvised with 1/2" threaded bar. Got 2 one metre lengths but cut them to 600mm. Will get wing nuts for the outside ends for easier height adjustment.


----------



## MattRoberts (10 Dec 2016)

Does the router slide along the bars? Is it like a surfacing jig?


----------



## mayo.mick (11 Dec 2016)

You can move the router along the bars to give you more scope. The whole lot moves as one, ideal for small items. I made them up first with the full one metre bar lengths but the Hitachi was too heavy and was sagging. I cut them down to 600mm and its solid now. I will get wing nuts for the outside to make it easier to adjust the height when needed.


----------



## Bm101 (11 Dec 2016)

Cheers for that Mick. I have the same router and I _think_ you just solved a problem for me. Never would have thought of this. I made some clamps from 4mm box steel (with clamp heads) and I over ordered so i had a couple of long lengths put to one side for making doors etc. I've been looking at ways to flatten the bench. Using the box rails as guides you might have come up with a stroke of genius there fella. I've been puzzling about maintaining stability over the centre. Cheers! Might take a bit of experimentation but.
Regards 
Chris


----------



## mayo.mick (12 Dec 2016)

Bm101":35oaqulb said:


> Cheers for that Mick. I have the same router and I _think_ you just solved a problem for me. Never would have thought of this. I made some clamps from 4mm box steel (with clamp heads) and I over ordered so i had a couple of long lengths put to one side for making doors etc. I've been looking at ways to flatten the bench. Using the box rails as guides you might have come up with a stroke of genius there fella. I've been puzzling about maintaining stability over the centre. Cheers! Might take a bit of experimentation but.
> Regards
> Chris



Full disclosure here! I can't take the credit for this idea. I seen it on router forums as I've a project coming up that had me stumped on how to go about it. Lots of info and pics of router skis here; http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtur ... -skis.html


----------



## Wildman (12 Dec 2016)

add a self centering parallel clamp and a couple of stops and you have an excellent mortise or dowelling jig. great idea another to add to my growing list of jigs to make


----------



## Bm101 (13 Dec 2016)

Thanks Mick I'll take a look. Roger I need to mortice the bottom of the bench for the legs. Two birds with one stone! Great stuff.


----------



## jnw010 (16 Dec 2016)

:? .... follows link.... oh I get it now, like a manual CNC machine! 
If you put a pin in the board underneath you kind of have an overhead pin router.


----------

